# Mk2 VR6 "N" Plug Wiring (W/ Photos)



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

Im in the process of removing my fcm which is to be replaced with my Dakota digital fan controller. however I cant help but notice the "N" connector wire colors dont match the ce2 site..










Ive traced the wires and reach the following conclusion..

Pin 1 - Green - goes to ecu connector
Pin 2 - Brown - ????
Pin 3 - Green white
- 2 pin pressure sensor
-T10 pin 3
Pin 4 - Green - goes to T10 pin 8

My two questions are where does pin 2 go and how do I safely terminate the fcm t10 connector wiring? 

On a side note my dakota Digital fan controller is programmable and will be wired in externally from the existing harness.


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

Bump


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

What exactly are you trying to accomplish? Are you keeping AC? Or just want to be able to run the fans?


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry I guess I should have included that bit

Im keeping ac, but running aftermarket fans and an aftermarket fan controller..


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

The button on the dash goes thru all the switches and temp sensors to power on compressor. The fan module also sends signal to Ecu to bump idle. It also controls the aux water pump. Id recommend getting a Bentley and look at the wire diagrams. 

Generally when someone wants AC I leave the FCM and all the wiring.


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm really blowing it with this thread so let me start over..

Mk2 vr6 swap with a/c in progress. I have all mk3 a/c stuff except for a mk2 dash and heaterbox which has mk3 internals. It is my understanding that I can splice into the black/red 4th speed fan wire from the mk2 harness as the compressor trigger. however the way the person worded it I wasnt sure if they meant "Tee" into or splice as in cut and reconnect entirely. 


My other question is what does everyone do with the temp/pressure sensors being that the wiring is all im a series?


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Probably beating the dead horse here but i have came to the same issue and i became stumped.
I'm wiring AC into t mk1 with a ce2 vr6 swap. my N plug is the same. Did you ever figure this out?


----------



## ronster73 (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm running into this same problem with my vr swap into my corrado with 98 vr wiring.


----------

